# acpi_asus and EeePc



## grzlus (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello again.

I have problem since 8.2-Stable (now I upgraded to 9.0-RC2, because in this version is a working driver for my WiFi card). Problem with module acpi_asus. When I'm loading this module I haven't got any errors. But problem is with sysctl, this module doesn't create hw.acpi.asus. I read wiki for Asus Eee, but I didn't find any solution for this problem. 

Thanks for any solution.
Grzegorz


----------

